# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Маркировка памяти Palit Radeon HD 2600 Pro Sonic 256 Mb DDR3

## Groov-Jet

Palit Radeon HD 2600 Pro Sonic 256 Mb DDR3 (номинал 600/1200, разгоняется легко до 800/1500). Хотел разогнать по памятти по максимуму, но сталкнулся с проблемой, не могу определить максимальные частоты по типу памяти (например: 1,4 нс, это 1400 МГц)

На микросхеме памяти написано:

____________________
                      0650
Quimonda              A
HYB18H512321AF - P
WVV04505
____________________

Так вот, меня интересует вот эта маркировка HYB18H512321AF - P, а конкретней, номинальное время доступа в нс; 

На сайте производителе Quimonda не нашел такой маркировки вообще!

----------


## Groov-Jet

всё нашел ответ, максимальный разгон у памяти 1800MHz!

----------

